# Daveomak  hams



## SmokinEdge (Nov 21, 2020)

Doing 4 hams with Daveomak  recipe. Going in the smokehouse tomorrow morning.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

Tomorrow..., I'm smoking 4 loins I've cured with  the * daveomak *injectable ham  method to give to friends for Thanksgiving.   Two are first responders, and two are families that won't have a large Thanksgiving  gathering this year.  I would expect your results to be awesome.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 21, 2020)

Have a fresh ham in freezer,  planning on following Dave's method... sttp  just arrived yesterday.  Glad I'm not the only one that gets their feet in pics!   Looking forward to finished pics.

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2020)

The Hams should be great. DAVE has his technique nailed down!



 Brokenhandle
  and anyone else...Where is a good source for the Phosphate? Please provide a Link. Thanks...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Hams should be great. DAVE has his technique nailed down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Sodium Tripolyphosphate - Craft Butchers' Pantry
					






					butcherspantry.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

24# of ham settled in for the ride.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Hams should be great. DAVE has his technique nailed down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google 'AmesPhos'  it's sold by The Ingredient Store. Joe Ames is the guy that developed the Fab line of injections.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2020)

I put mine in the smoke at 0230. Outdoor temp is 14*F, so it's a perfect day.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 22, 2020)

Got mine at BP.  https://www.butcher-packer.com/inde...id=760&zenid=ecf2035d0c744205a580e6d7178f0cf4

Great minds think alike.  "Omak style" loin 12hrs on beech at 100F yesterday:


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2020)

Got minhttps://www.amazon.com/gp/slredirect/picassoRedirect.html/ref=pa_sp_atf_aps_sr_pg1_1?ie=UTF8&adId=A0524795NKHY3YDSFXTW&url=%2FEASTCHEM-Powder-Sodium-Tripolyphosphate-NO-%25EF%25BC%259A7758-29-4%25EF%25BC%25881%2Fdp%2FB072TTNM5M%2Fref%3Dsr_1_2_sspa%3Fdchild%3D1%26keywords%3Dfood%2Bgrade%2Bsodium%2Btripolyphosphate%26qid%3D1606063699%26sr%3D8-2-spons%26psc%3D1&qualifier=1606063699&id=8740058499255768&widgetName=sp_atfe from amazon

Hope this works. Free shipping for prime members

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2020)

ok, that didn't work so well

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2020)

Amazon.com : food grade sodium tripolyphosphate 

Try this again!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks all for the links...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Got mine at BP.  https://www.butcher-packer.com/inde...id=760&zenid=ecf2035d0c744205a580e6d7178f0cf4
> 
> Great minds think alike.  "Omak style" loin 12hrs on beech at 100F yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 471948


Are you doing a hot smoke finish (or oven)?  If not what is your final internal.  Here are the daveomak loins I'm smoking today at 9 hours in.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks all for the links...JJ



Butcher Packer also Chef JJ

https://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_215&products_id=760


----------



## zwiller (Nov 22, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Are you doing a hot smoke finish (or oven)?  If not what is your final internal.  Here are the daveomak loins I'm smoking today at 9 hours in.


Trying sous vide to finish for the first time to see how close I come to store bought lunch meat.  Have it set for 140F and going 1 hour followed by cold bath.    

How long you running?  Was contemplating another 12hrs of smoke for 24hrs but will see how this one goes first.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

Here is where we were at the 5hr mark.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Here is where we were at the 5hr mark.
> 
> View attachment 471985



Looking good.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Trying sous vide to finish for the first time to see how close I come to store bought lunch meat.  Have it set for 140F and going 1 hour followed by cold bath.
> 
> How long you running?  Was contemplating another 12hrs of smoke for 24hrs but will see how this one goes first.



So you are pasteurizing it .  For the thickness are you sure an hour is long enough?

I'm at the 11th hour right now and my internal temp of the meat is 30°.  My normal routine is 8 or 9 hours, then into my Big Chief for 2 hours which will usually take the internal to 100° or so.  Then I like to use a convection oven at 170°, then 180° so the internal creeps up to 150°.   That said I'll likely go at least 12 or 13 hours on today's batch, then hot smoke, then into the oven for the finish.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

Thank you all for the likes and mentions. I appreciate it a bunch.
7hrs in and IT is ~124. Going for a finish at 10hrs and IT of 150* maintaining a smoker temp of ~170* these are short smoked hams since my war department doesn’t like too much smoke, but still have smoke taste. The rest are going to friends for TG. Thanks again for looking. Will have the final in a few more hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> SmokinEdge
> Thanks, I  don't know where that company is but they don't ship to my PA address...JJ



Up where you now live, you need to go with "The Pony Express", and how much can one little Pony carry???

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

11hrs and we are done. These were fast, but taste real good. Thanks for looking.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2020)

Great color on them.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Great color on them.



thank you Sir. Flavor is spot on as well.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

Bone shot. The juice is amazing with the phosphate.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice

That sure looks like my old smokehouse up in PA.


----------



## olaf (Nov 22, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Bone shot. The juice is amazing with the phosphate.
> 
> View attachment 472077


Here I am happy with a pretty good pulled pork and some decent bacon you guys are knocking out hams and awesome Canadian bacon. Guess I have a ways to go.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2020)

That looks excellent.  BIG like.  And they will be noticeably better in 24 hours.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2020)

They look terrific! Very nice job! Has me looking forward to doing mine 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2020)

olaf said:


> Here I am happy with a pretty good pulled pork and some decent bacon you guys are knocking out hams and awesome Canadian bacon. Guess I have a ways to go.





thirdeye said:


> That looks excellent.  BIG like.  And they will be noticeably better in 24 hours.





Brokenhandle said:


> They look terrific! Very nice job! Has me looking forward to doing mine
> 
> Ryan



Thank you gentleman. Dave is the star of this show though. What a wealth of information, and willing to share that knowledge. He answers pm messages and is eager to help. Thank you Daveomak. For this great recipe. The ham is the best “city ham” I’ve ever had. 
I have made these hams many times. The choice of vegetable broth brand is key. Some are ok but for us the “no sodium kitchen basics” is absolutely the best flavor.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 22, 2020)

Outstanding post.
Smoke progress is nice.  Cut shot is nice.
The hams should be wrapped and rested for at least a week.
I've found the longer the rest the better smoke perfumes into the meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2020)

Those Hams look fabulous!  Far prettier than any I've seen in a Grocery Store!...JJ


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 23, 2020)

What a neat post!  Like over and over again.  Looks great too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2020)

Great Looking Hams, SE !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## FFchampMT (Nov 23, 2020)

This technique is really excellent. Followed the directions to a T and produced some delicious "buckboard" ham from a butt.

If anyone is in a pinch and needs STPP in a hurry - KosmosQ "Moisture Magic" is just STPP. A couple of my local Ace Hardware's carry it in 1lb bags.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 23, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Where is a good source for the Phosphate? Please provide a Link.



I got mine from Amazon.


Wish I'd known you need some.Could have included it in the package. A little bit of that stuff goes a long way.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 23, 2020)

Great looking job on those hams. I could sure use some fried with some eggs and home fries maybe even a biscuit and some jam.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Nov 23, 2020)

AWESOME hams and smokehouse! I particularly dig the old school sawn lumber.  

 SmokinEdge




thirdeye said:


> So you are pasteurizing it .  For the thickness are you sure an hour is long enough?


Thanks for asking!  Did some research and dropped the ball apparently.  So I guess the ROT is 1" per hour, so need 2.5hrs.  Little piggy going back in the jacuzzi...



olaf said:


> Here I am happy with a pretty good pulled pork and some decent bacon you guys are knocking out hams and awesome Canadian bacon. Guess I have a ways to go.


Keep hanging around here and it won't take long and you'll be doing it.  Never did ANY of this stuff until SMF.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 23, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Outstanding post.
> Smoke progress is nice.  Cut shot is nice.
> The hams should be wrapped and rested for at least a week.
> I've found the longer the rest the better smoke perfumes into the meat.


Thank you, I agree with the rest time. The others will rest until TG.




chef jimmyj said:


> Those Hams look fabulous!  Far prettier than any I've seen in a Grocery Store!...JJ



Indeed! Thank you.




uncle eddie said:


> What a neat post!  Like over and over again.  Looks great too.






Bearcarver said:


> Great Looking Hams, SE !!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thank you all around, Bear much appreciated.


FFchampMT said:


> This technique is really excellent. Followed the directions to a T and produced some delicious "buckboard" ham from a butt.
> 
> If anyone is in a pinch and needs STPP in a hurry - KosmosQ "Moisture Magic" is just STPP. A couple of my local Ace Hardware's carry it in 1lb bags.






HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking job on those hams. I could sure use some fried with some eggs and home fries maybe even a biscuit and some jam.
> 
> Warren


Thank you. This ham is good with eggs, in sandwiches, and as a stand alone. Ham pota


zwiller said:


> AWESOME hams and smokehouse! I particularly dig the old school sawn lumber.
> 
> SmokinEdge
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments. Still digging for some more rough sawn. That Douglas Fir.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2020)

Someone mentioned STPP...  Here's where I get it now....  Good prices...   Evan, a member on this forum, has a lot of products we can all use...  He's a leader in carrying quality products...

Food Additives Archives - Craft Butchers' Pantry


----------



## zwiller (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks Dave.  I always forget the name for some reason.  Love what he carries and would like to try his tubed sheep casings.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks for the like  SmokinEdge it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 24, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Thank you, I agree with the rest time. The others will rest until TG.


Soo hard to wait out the rest time.
i smoked a few yellow fin tuna steaks last night.  I did wait until noon today for a sample.  I justified that they were thin and cold smoked for about 3 hours  before getting the heat.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 24, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Soo hard to wait out the rest time.
> i smoked a few yellow fin tuna steaks last night.  I did wait until noon today for a sample.  I justified that they were thin and cold smoked for about 3 hours  before getting the heat.


Yep. It’s hard, the wait. But this business is all about waiting. The best things take time. Bet that yellow fin was good though.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 25, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yep. It’s hard, the wait. But this business is all about waiting. The best things take time.


Yep, and I will share a trick I learned from homebrewing that can applied here: the best way to way to prevent drinking green/young beer is to start working on your next batch.  This does 2 things, first it distracts you (well duh) but it also reminds you how much work goes into a batch so that you don't rush it.  

I agree with the others, you need a week minimum.  It's kinda funny but starting to recognize a pattern:  
Day 1: What a long smoke.  Glad it's over.    
Day 2: Crap, this smells like campfire, I ruined it.
Day 3: OK maybe not ruined but definitely oversmoked.
Day 4: Why can't I stop smelling my fingers?
Day 5: Maybe it's gonna be OK
Day 6: Oh yeah, that's more like it.
Day 7: Maybe just a little taste to make sure it's not ruined.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 26, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> ... Bet that yellow fin was good though.


First time for me.  Took it to morning coffee on Wednesday.
First comment was "this is good, what cut of pork?"



 zwiller

Applies to more than smoking or home brew.
I've got a rum cake recipe that needs a week before it is edible.


----------

